
Identity Crisis: What happens when nobody knows who you are anymore? - dredmorbius
https://web.archive.org/web/20180817154201/https://www.usvotefoundation.org/identity-crisis
======
394549
I think stories like this are a very good argument that the US needs to
drastically improve how it issues identification documents and verifies
identity.

~~~
dredmorbius
The fact that there's been massive system creep from what was originally an
operator's permit (drivers licence), to a general identity document, to now,
an internal passport (effectively) and anti-terror security document, and the
impacts this has on ordinary citizens, let alone those with no fixed address
(itenerant, contract workers, homeless), as well as service standards varying
greatly between (and often within) states, means that the weeks- or months-
long process can mean a slide into months or years, sometimes a life, of
undocumented hell.

All for purposes of little or no benefit to those most directly harmed.

I'd realised this reading an otherwise feel-good story of a homeless man who'd
helped a stranded motorist, who returned thee favour:

 _...After moving around the country for a time, he came to Philadelphia a
year ago with a job lined up and some money to buy a truck. But soon after the
job fell through, leaving Johnny surviving off meager savings._

 _Later, he lost his paperwork, rendering him unable to work. One night on the
streets turned into a week, and ultimately a year of homelessness...._

[http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-
world/national/articl...](http://www.miamiherald.com/news/nation-
world/national/article186044173.html)

This is largely imposed for the benefit of the airline industry.

